# "Billige" Trial-Rahmen



## *George* (5. Juli 2004)

Sooooo.....

Guten Tach erstmal!

Ich wollte mal fragen ob es auch billige ( meinem geldbeutel angepasst) 
Trialrahmen gibt.
Ich schaue schon einige Zeit lang die Shops durch, aber außer Echo, Zoo, 
Orange etc. bin ich auf noch keine anderen gestoßen.

Also, ich hoffe ihr wisst mehr als ich!?!

Gruß George


----------



## johnny.winter (5. Juli 2004)

*George* schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Ich wollte mal fragen ob es auch billige Trialrahmen gibt.
> ...


Ja. Darkhorse (bei Ebay) zum Beispiel. Oder was Gebrauchtes. Im Moment verkaufen mindestens zwei Leute hier im Forum Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lewinski (5. Juli 2004)

tag,
es gibt noch firma koxx, aber das ist glaube auch was für den dickeren eldbeutel

bei univega gibt es ein komplettrad

peace!


----------



## Cryo-Cube (5. Juli 2004)

polnisher BT Raven, kostet glaub ich 300 irgendwas und ist glaub ich sau geil http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=7381


----------



## sebi-online88 (5. Juli 2004)

@George

was ist für dich billig und was soll es denn sein 20" oder 26" Trialer?

Ich habe noch 5 oder 6 MTB-Trialrahmen zu verkaufen.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Angelo Berlin (5. Juli 2004)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> polnisher BT Raven, kostet glaub ich 300 irgendwas und ist glaub ich sau geil http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=7381



Ja 314  laut dieser Seite:
http://www.sklep.biketrial.pl/produ..._id=3&osCsid=50337025c2b938d660d6f22087b4052c

Oder eben den Dark Horse bei Ebay: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=32508&item=3686673713&rd=1


----------



## Berliner Team T (5. Juli 2004)

rofl angelo den rahmen den du da gezeigt hast als anhang is nen BT Raven 5 oder?? und der link is nen BT Raven 4


----------



## Angelo Berlin (5. Juli 2004)

Hmmm stimmt, hab ich gar net drauf geachtet, du merkst aber auch alles Kevin! Naja egal sieht trotzdem nett aus, deshalb lass ich das Bild drin.


----------



## *George* (5. Juli 2004)

Also, es sollte schon eher ein 26er sein.


----------



## johnny.winter (5. Juli 2004)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe noch 5 oder 6 MTB-Trialrahmen zu verkaufen.


  Da ist nicht zufällig ein Pitbull dabei, oder?


----------



## *George* (5. Juli 2004)

@ Sebastian

billig ist für mich ein Rahmen, der ca. 200 bis 300  kostet.

Was hast du denn noch so für Rahmen zu verkaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebi-online88 (5. Juli 2004)

@George

und was willst du denn so ausgeben?


----------



## *George* (5. Juli 2004)

Ich muss sehen, ob ich mir überhaupt einen neuen Rahmen kaufe, 
da ich noch einen neuen auf Garantie bekomme.

aber bis 200 würde ich auf alle fälle gehen.


----------



## sebi-online88 (5. Juli 2004)

Also ich habe noch 2 Hoffmann 3 Bergwerk und ein Pulcro. Der eine Hoffmann ist ein Kit mit Vorbau Gabel Steuersatz und Innenlager. Die Rahmen haben zwischen 1045 und 1055 Radstand, Kettenstreben 390, 395 und 400mm. Die Rahmen sind nie länger wie 2 Mon. gefahren und wie geleckt.


----------



## Schlingsi (6. Juli 2004)

*George* schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss sehen, ob ich mir überhaupt einen neuen Rahmen kaufe,
> da ich noch einen neuen auf Garantie bekomme.
> 
> aber bis 200 würde ich auf alle fälle gehen.



ich würde dir echt den BT RAVEN für gute 300 euro empfehlen! da haste von der geometrie her wat richtig geiles für kleines geld!


----------



## Levelboss (6. Juli 2004)

Das BT ist bei einem knappen Budget eine gute Wahl. Mit Versand zahlt man für den Rahmen 330 Euro.


----------



## Berliner Team T (6. Juli 2004)

*George* schrieb:
			
		

> Also, es sollte schon eher ein 26er sein.



ähmm ich weiss nen bisschen spät aber naja besser als nie der Bt rahmen den angelo da gezeigt hat is nen 26" rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *George* (6. Juli 2004)

das war ja auch auf die frage von sebi, ein oder zwei nachrichten drüber,
bezogen!!

Ich denke das ich zwischen 26 und 20 zoll unterscheiden kann!


----------



## *George* (6. Juli 2004)

Ja, eine Nachricht über dem Bild!


----------



## Onkel_Fungus (6. Juli 2004)

johnny.winter schrieb:
			
		

> Ja. Darkhorse (bei Ebay) zum Beispiel. Oder was Gebrauchtes. Im Moment verkaufen mindestens zwei Leute hier im Forum Rahmen.



Hi!

Kenne mich bei Trialrahmen überhaupt nicht aus. Sind die Rahmen von Darkhorse wirklich gut? Die gibts ja schon für unter 100 Euro im SofortKauf. Wäre ja wirklich interessant für  Einsteiger mit wenig Geld.


----------



## *George* (6. Juli 2004)

Also ich weiß auch nicht wie die so sind. ich weiß nur das die total sch****
lackiert sind.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (6. Juli 2004)

Onkel_Fungus schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Kenne mich bei Trialrahmen überhaupt nicht aus. Sind die Rahmen von Darkhorse wirklich gut? Die gibts ja schon für unter 100 Euro im SofortKauf. Wäre ja wirklich interessant für  Einsteiger mit wenig Geld.



Naja sie sind besser als gar kein Trialrahmen und bei dem Geld isses auch egal wenn du den zu Schrott fährst. Ich wäre damals über so eine "billige" Alternative sehr froh gewesen...


----------



## *George* (6. Juli 2004)

Aber was bringt dir das, wenn der Rahmen nach ein paar drops
 z.B. bricht?!?

Alternative gut und schön, aber wie lange.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (6. Juli 2004)

*George* schrieb:
			
		

> Aber was bringt dir das, wenn der Rahmen nach ein paar drops
> z.B. bricht?!?
> 
> Alternative gut und schön, aber wie lange.



1. besteht Trial nicht nur aus Drops und 
2. überleg mal wieviele Rahmen du zerbrechen musst, um auf den Preis von nem Koxx oder Echo zu kommen. mindestens 5 Stück!


----------



## Schlingsi (6. Juli 2004)

Angelo Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> 1. besteht Trial nicht nur aus Drops und
> 2. überleg mal wieviele Rahmen du zerbrechen musst, um auf den Preis von nem Koxx oder Echo zu kommen. mindestens 5 Stück!



nach dem fünften darkhorse wäre ich aber auch sauer! da hat man dann wahrscheinlich den falschen weg eingeschlagen...


----------



## *George* (6. Juli 2004)

Das ist mir auch klar! Es war ein Beispiel!!

Aber ich würde da lieber auf nummer sicher gehen und etwas mehr geld für
einen besseren Rahmen ausgeben.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (7. Juli 2004)

Auch dies ist eine gute Entscheidung, nun hieß der Thread aber "billige Trialrahmen". 
Ich wollte ja nur ausdrücken, dass du 5 Rahmen erst mal kaputt kriegen musst. Die Echos halten ja auch nicht so lange aus, und wie das mit dem BT ist, wird hier wohl niemand so genau wissen. Fakt ist, dass der BT aufjedenfall die bessere Geometrie hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (7. Juli 2004)

sers,

kann man den BT Raven auch irgendwo als komplettbike kaufen???

Jan


----------



## Levelboss (7. Juli 2004)

Bike-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> sers,
> 
> kann man den BT Raven auch irgendwo als komplettbike kaufen???
> 
> Jan



NEIN !


----------



## bike_trial (8. Juli 2004)

ich habe mind. 5 kumpels die dark horse fahren. seit ungefähr nem halben jahr. die halten ziemlich viel aus. bei einem ist der dark horse gebrochen als er sich bei 7 paletten eingehängt hat. ansonsten top.


----------



## Pitty (8. Juli 2004)

bike_trial schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe mind. 5 kumpels die dark horse fahren. seit ungefähr nem halben jahr. die halten ziemlich viel aus. bei einem ist der dark horse gebrochen als er sich bei 7 paletten eingehängt hat. ansonsten top.



Welchen Rahmen fahren die denn genau, es gibt 2 Rahmen die von den Massen her trialtauglich scheinen:

1. H11NA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





- Rahmenhoehe: Mitte Achse bis Oberkante Sitzrohr 290 mm. 
- Oberrohr:565mm 
- Sattelstuetzenmass 27,2mm
- Steuerrohrlaenge:100mm
- Hinterbaulaenge:380mm
- Steuerrohr passt auf Steuersatz 1 1/8" 
- Tretlagergehaeuse mit Standard-Mass 68(mm)x1,37" x 24
- Aufnahme fuer V-Brakes und Scheibenbremsen
- fuer Reifenbreite bis 2,60(ca.66mm)
- Gewicht: 1,85kg

2.H22NA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Masse wie oben ausser:
-  Oberrohr:550mm 
-  Steuerrohrlaenge:110mm
-  Hinterbaulaene: 385mm
-  Tretlagergehaeuse mit Standard-Mass 72(mm)x1,37" x 24
-  Gewicht: 1,6kg

Mit welchem trialen Deine Kumpels?

@alle
Welcher von den beiden Rahmen scheint denn besser... und welche Gabel empfehlt ihr?!


----------



## Mario-Trial (8. Juli 2004)

also ich würde den oberen nehmen...

Weiß jemand, was der für einen Radstand hat? Is doch bestimmt ziemlich kurz, oder?


----------



## Domino (9. Juli 2004)

Mario-Trial schrieb:
			
		

> also ich würde den oberen nehmen...
> 
> Weiß jemand, was der für einen Radstand hat? Is doch bestimmt ziemlich kurz, oder?





ja,der radstand ist so zwischen 1020-ca.1040.also mit der pure hab ich ca.1040.



mfg
alex


----------

